# Bar n chain oil now $22/gal at Ace



## Blue42 (Jan 3, 2023)

This has now gotten ridiculous. 





Ace Lubricating Oil - Ace Hardware


Ace Universal Bar and Chain Lubricating Oil. Designed for use with all chain saws.Find the BAR & CHAIN OIL 1GAL ACE at Ace.




www.acehardware.com





I figure the milling forum is a good place to post this, since we use so much oil. On a 36" bar, I go through a lot. About a tank of oil for every tank of gas. So the price now becomes an issue. 

I won't ask about cheaper substitutes since that has already been talked about so much. 
But just want to ask about better prices on bar oil, and if mixing half and half with Canola oil works.


----------



## landfakers (Jan 3, 2023)

The tractor supply branded oil is $16 a gallon, and watch out for sales I think I bought 4 gallons when they were on sale for 12 or 13 last year. Its great stuff far as I can tell


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 3, 2023)

I was buying it at Walmart for $10 a gallon. Just checked and it's $14 now.


----------



## SimonHS (Jan 3, 2023)

Are these cheaper oils any good?






Blackmax | 1 Gallon Premium Bar and Chain Oil







www.blackmaxtools.com













All-Season Bar & Chain Oil, 1 Gallon - 80565-17431


Brand May Vary By Location.




www.ruralking.com













Medium Bar and Chain Saw Oil


Medium Bar and Chain Saw Oil. • It has exceptional lubricating and anti-wear properties • It is colored red to indicate its presence on the chain and bar.




www.bmr.ca


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 3, 2023)

Yes. I used to buy the rural king brand but it's never in stock any more. Now I get the black max at Walmart. Works fine for me.


----------



## wildwes (Jan 3, 2023)

I always liked "Itasca"oil which is made by Warren Oil and was sold locally here for around $10 a gallon last year. Now I am seeing it for around $15-17/gallon, so I started buying and using Stihl bar oil in the orange jug, which I can buy locally for $13/gallon, which is cheaper even than the Black Max oil, or the smelly SuperTech bar oil.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 3, 2023)

wildwes said:


> I always liked "Itasca"oil which is made by Warren Oil and was sold locally here for around $10 a gallon last year. Now I am seeing it for around $15-17/gallon, so I started buying and using Stihl bar oil in the orange jug, which I can buy locally for $13/gallon, which is cheaper even than the Black Max oil, or the smelly SuperTech bar oil.



That's a good price on the Stihl oil. It was that price 5 years ago here. I think it's like $22 now.


----------



## wildwes (Jan 3, 2023)

ammoaddict said:


> That's a good price on the Stihl oil. It was that price 5 years ago here. I think it's like $22 now.


That's what I thought too. I never used to buy it because it was pricey, but at that price, I will gladly run it. It is a nice tacky oil too- some of the cheap alternatives don't seem to cling to the bar and chain as well. Itasca was tacky too, which was why I liked it so much.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 3, 2023)

The one I bought 5 years ago was a gray bottle, I'm pretty sure it was $14. I like the Itasca too but I'm fine with the black max stuff too.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 3, 2023)

ammoaddict said:


> That's a good price on the Stihl oil. It was that price 5 years ago here. I think it's like $22 now.


$26 around here. TSC is $17 which is what I’ve been using for many years.
when it goes on sale I usually grab 2 cases. Last time I bought oil it was $8 on sale


----------



## david newbie (Jan 3, 2023)

SimonHS said:


> Are these cheaper oils any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been buying the black max on ebay for 12$ with free shipping


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 3, 2023)

david newbie said:


> I've been buying the black max on ebay for 12$ with free shipping



Looks like it $14.95 now


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Jan 3, 2023)

Blue42 said:


> This has now gotten ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not put ANY amount of canola oil in your saw.


----------



## david newbie (Jan 3, 2023)

david newbie said:


> I've been buying the black max on ebay for 12$ with free shipping


my bad, just checked and it's also gone up a lot, might be cheaper if your Walmart carries it


----------



## wildwes (Jan 3, 2023)

Black Max is around $15/gallon at wallyworld here. I have no issue with it, but will run Stihl since it is $2/gallon cheaper. If the Black Max was cheaper, I'd run that. It is good oil.
I don't care for SuperTech, and it is $15.72/gallon here right now. I have a few gallons I bought when it was cheaper, I mix it with the Itasca/Stihl and it is OK. The SUperTech stinks like gear oil imho.


----------



## farfromiowa (Jan 3, 2023)

Tractor supply seems to always be out of stock. I have gotten it from Amazon a few times.....


----------



## ray benson (Jan 4, 2023)

Menards -bar and chain oil. $8.98 a gallon for one brand and 9.99 for another brand. Then get 15% off rebate. Even cheaper when it is on sale.
https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...l/sus20-3/p-1444426138266-c-1525269720176.htm

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...269720176.htm?tid=-1622016554151490252&ipos=2


----------



## ray benson (Jan 4, 2023)

Blue42 said:


> This has now gotten ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








STIHL Platinum Bar and Chain Oil - Ace Hardware


Maintain the performance of your chainsaw by using STIHL Platinum Bar and Chain Oil. Formulated with a special oil base, this product helps prevent sap and pitch from clinging to the bar and chain.Find the PLATINUM OIL 1 GA 1 PK at Ace.




www.acehardware.com


----------



## wildwes (Jan 4, 2023)

ray benson said:


> Menards -bar and chain oil. $8.98 a gallon for one brand and 9.99 for another brand. Then get 15% off rebate. Even cheaper when it is on sale.
> https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...l/sus20-3/p-1444426138266-c-1525269720176.htm
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...269720176.htm?tid=-1622016554151490252&ipos=2


I wish we had Menards around here, I order items from them sometimes. Rural King has pretty good prices on bar oil too, but it isn't worth it for me to drive to the nearest one unless I need to pick up some other things as well.


----------



## jack-the-ripper (Jan 4, 2023)

Menards in Michigan, still a bargain.


----------



## fields_mj (Jan 5, 2023)

jack-the-ripper said:


> Menards in Michigan, still a bargain.View attachment 1046109


Our local Rural King has their cheap stuff for the same price.


----------



## nathan4104 (Jan 5, 2023)

While not a milling application, ive been running canola in my firewood processor for a while now. About 100 cords on the 18" bar with Canola and its


fields_mj said:


> Our local Rural King has their cheap stuff for the same price.



about the same wear as with bar oil. I get ~150 cords per bar, i run the chain slightly tighter than on a saw. Canola wasnt much cheaper than bar oil however. But it smells better when its sprayed all over you!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 5, 2023)

Bout $13 usd at Home depot here.
I just bought 5 gallons off a retired logger for $7.50 a gallon.
Should last me a few years as it slowly leaks out of my huskys.
I cut 5-10 cord per year.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Jan 5, 2023)

I’ve been tossing around the idea of “home brewing” my own bar oil. It’s essentially 30 weight non detergent oil with an additive to make it cling. It would just be a matter of finding a source and mixing the two at the proper ratio. Of course some things are easier said than done however. If one could save five or more dollars per gallon it may be worth it?


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Jan 5, 2023)

SimonHS said:


> Are these cheaper oils any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Cam2 is cheap but so thick I only want to run it in the summer. I have an experiment going with 100% canola oil and my saw oils better than it did by far with cam2. Canola might be more ideal for cooler weather. Somewhere between 5 and -5 degrees Fahrenheit it thickens and gets white. I use saws often so not concerned about oil going rancid. So far Aldi is the cheapest place to get 100% canola. Less than $10. I was looking for something thinner and my brother and dad started testing after lots of research.


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Jan 5, 2023)

nathan4104 said:


> While not a milling application, ive been running canola in my firewood processor for a while now. About 100 cords on the 18" bar with Canola and its
> 
> 
> about the same wear as with bar oil. I get ~150 cords per bar, i run the chain slightly tighter than on a saw. Canola wasnt much cheaper than bar oil however. But it smells better when its sprayed all over you!


What temps are you using it in or all year round?


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 5, 2023)

When TSC went off of Huskyvarmints years ago I purchased many gallons at a bargain price. I stihl have gallons left, it is decent oil.


----------



## nathan4104 (Jan 5, 2023)

IntegrityCarpentry said:


> What temps are you using it in or all year round?


Almost all year.... i quit about this time and wait till the snow goes away. I dont do much below -20⁰c/-5f. Canola is about $10-12/gal here at the grocery store. Im sure bulk some where could be less but im in the boonies and dont get to the city very often and any freight usually negates cost savings for the convienence. 
I thought maybe bears would come around more often but ive yet to have that problem!


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 5, 2023)

IntegrityCarpentry said:


> That Cam2 is cheap but so thick I only want to run it in the summer. I have an experiment going with 100% canola oil and my saw oils better than it did by far with cam2. Canola might be more ideal for cooler weather. Somewhere between 5 and -5 degrees Fahrenheit it thickens and gets white. I use saws often so not concerned about oil going rancid. So far Aldi is the cheapest place to get 100% canola. Less than $10. I was looking for something thinner and my brother and dad started testing after lots of research.


Veggie oil will polyermerize if left in the saw, And the residue on outside will make rot, hard rot it takes a screwdirver or chisel to pry off


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 5, 2023)

Mad Professor said:


> Veggie oil will polyermerize if left in the saw, And the residue on outside will make rot, hard rot it takes a screwdirver or chisel to pry off


Yes a fing nightmare to remove, bought a 046 in a box, it was covered, not fun to clean. Nothing seemed to touch it or even soften it.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Jan 5, 2023)

Mad Professor said:


> Veggie oil will polyermerize if left in the saw, And the residue on outside will make rot, hard rot it takes a screwdirver or chisel to pry off


Bang on. I have a saw someone put veg oil in and let sit. I can tell you from personal experience that stuff is a bastard to clean off.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 5, 2023)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Bang on. I have a saw someone put veg oil in and let sit. I can tell you from personal experience that stuff is a bastard to clean off.


I used to do organic chemistry, every solvent I tried would not dissovle the mess. And I had every solvent available in a chem lab. It's like E10 gas, run it dry and clean it out.


----------



## Kel71 (Jan 5, 2023)

I had a car mechanic give me 3 five quart 10w40 bottles of oil. All the cars he is working on
now take 5w20 or thinner.
I bought 4 bottles of STP and mix it 4oz to qt of 10w40. So I have a few gallons of bar and
chain oil that I am in at $4.50 a gallon.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 5, 2023)

Kel71 said:


> I had a car mechanic give me 3 five quart 10w40 bottles of oil. All the cars he is working on
> now take 5w20 or thinner.
> I bought 4 bottles of STP and mix it 4oz to qt of 10w40. So I have a few gallons of bar and
> chain oil that I am in at $4.50 a gallon.


Should stop the smoking as well??


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Jan 5, 2023)

nathan4104 said:


> Almost all year.... i quit about this time and wait till the snow goes away. I dont do much below -20⁰c/-5f. Canola is about $10-12/gal here at the grocery store. Im sure bulk some where could be less but im in the boonies and dont get to the city very often and any freight usually negates cost savings for the convienence.
> I thought maybe bears would come around more often but ive yet to have that problem!


In your use is about -5 f the temp it starts to congeal if it’s kept in cold? How long have you left canola in something? Do you change to bar oil or other to flush out if your not running equipment for x amount of time? I know other oils can harden, I just personally don’t know about canola so I am using it with cation. My saw has never oiled so good in winter with it. Thanks.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 5, 2023)

It is $6.49 a gallon here









Mystik 1 Gal Bar and Chain Oil - 663605002169 | Blain's Farm & Fleet


Get your Mystik 1 Gal Bar and Chain Oil - 663605002169 at Blain's Farm & Fleet. Buy online, choose delivery or in-store pickup. Great prices on Chainsaw Bar and Chain Oils.



www.farmandfleet.com





or $14.99 for two gallon jugs



https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/1437470-mystik-bar-and-chain-lubricant.html


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Jan 5, 2023)

Bill G said:


> It is $6.49 a gallon here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How this is that? Would you call it summer, winter or a true all season. The cam2 all season is like summer only… that’s an amazing awesome deal


----------



## Bill G (Jan 5, 2023)

IntegrityCarpentry said:


> How this is that? Would you call it summer, winter or a true all season. The cam2 all season is like summer only… that’s an amazing awesome deal


I use it all year. I need to order some later tonight. They have been sold out for a long time. It was $7.99 then today I got an email saying it dropped to $6.49


----------



## StihlsawuserMS361 (Jan 6, 2023)

I don't have the luxury of many previous posters as far as selection wise / dealers / options to obtain bar oil in my area. This past fall I purchased a 500I. Dealer partially filled gas / bar oil for initial running. I brought the saw home and compared what he put (Stihl Bar Oil) in saw to what I currently use, that being "Pro Select" from Lowes. Both look the same, smell the same and feel exactly the same when rubbed between my two fingers. They seem the same when I cleaned up the test surface. It sells for $11.34 / gallon if you purchase 4. I'm not saying Pro Select is the same or better than OEM Stihl, but I can't tell the difference. I've also used this in my 361 for years with zero issues. I don't usually cut when temperatures get below 30 or so as I don't have the need to, so I'm not sure how it will pour at that temperature.


----------



## Seachaser (Jan 6, 2023)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> I’ve been tossing around the idea of “home brewing” my own bar oil. It’s essentially 30 weight non detergent oil with an additive to make it cling. It would just be a matter of finding a source and mixing the two at the proper ratio. Of course some things are easier said than done however. If one could save five or more dollars per gallon it may be worth it?


My uncle used 30w back in the day. That’s all he used. He logged and he would tell me all kinds of tales. Taught me how to sharpen a chain. Wish he was still around to swap tales with.


----------



## MrMazurek (Jan 6, 2023)

If you are in western Missouri, Family Center farm and home has mystic b&c oil for $9.99 a gal. I always had good luck with it.


----------



## StihlsawuserMS361 (Jan 6, 2023)

That's all I originally used too back in the day . Working at a car dealership had its perks


----------



## Blue42 (Jan 6, 2023)

Wow. There are some much better deals to be had then. I posted to the right place. 
I was doing this beech log when I burned thru another gallon of oil and finally resolved that over $20/gal would no longer work.


----------



## Syflan (Jan 6, 2023)

I've been getting Echo bar oil for $15 from Home Depot. I see it's not the cheapest, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 6, 2023)

It is amazing what some folks have to pay for oil


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 7, 2023)

I remember about 2 years ago it was 13 something I believe for the Orange jug and like 16$ for the silver jug. I think they only sell the silver jug now


----------



## Bill G (Jan 7, 2023)

It is amazing how much oil (and all things have went up)


----------



## Lightning Performance (Monday at 1:52 PM)

Mad Professor said:


> I used to do organic chemistry, every solvent I tried would not dissovle the mess. And I had every solvent available in a chem lab. It's like E10 gas, run it dry and clean it out.


E10 was your solvent to break down cannola that hardened or old E10 mix.


IntegrityCarpentry said:


> That Cam2 is cheap but so thick I only want to run it in the summer. I have an experiment going with 100% canola oil and my saw oils better than it did by far with cam2. Canola might be more ideal for cooler weather. Somewhere between 5 and -5 degrees Fahrenheit it thickens and gets white. I use saws often so not concerned about oil going rancid. So far Aldi is the cheapest place to get 100% canola. Less than $10. I was looking for something thinner and my brother and dad started testing after lots of research.


I've had no issues using it for milling. Regular bar oil was used before and after each session. I dump the extras and fill it with clean regular bar oil at the days end. $8 gallon and comes out faster with a hot saw. Fresh oil doesn't go rancid in my experience but used fryer oil does.


----------



## Bill G (Monday at 1:57 PM)

Well with all the talk of the wild prices I bought a couple cases at $6.49 a gallon.

Chip says it passes his test............


----------



## wildwes (Monday at 2:03 PM)

Bill G said:


> Well with all the talk of the wild prices I bought a couple cases at $6.49 a gallon.
> 
> Chip says it passes his test............
> 
> View attachment 1047495


At 6.99 a gallon I would definitely try some if it was available around here.


----------



## Bill G (Monday at 2:07 PM)

wildwes said:


> At 6.99 a gallon I would definitely try some if it was available around here.


Here is something to ponder. We can all order chicks (as in little chickens) and have them delivered in the mail but I cannot order bar oil from the farm store. I had to wait until they got a fresh shipment in as I could not have it shipped from another store


----------



## wildwes (Monday at 2:18 PM)

Bill G said:


> Here is something to ponder. We can all order chicks (as in little chickens) and have them delivered in the mail but I cannot order bar oil from the farm store. I had to wait until they got a fresh shipment in as I could not have it shipped from another store



I know that I can order the Cam2 oil from Rural king, but by the time I pay shipping it adds around $5 a gallon to the price, so it is no longer a bargain. If I am near a Rural King in the next month or so I will go in with my Dad and buy 25-30 gallons to offset the fuel cost. If not, I'll just keep buying the orange jug Stihl oil for 12.99


----------



## Bill G (Monday at 8:17 PM)

wildwes said:


> I know that I can order the Cam2 oil from Rural king, but by the time I pay shipping it adds around $5 a gallon to the price, so it is no longer a bargain. If I am near a Rural King in the next month or so I will go in with my Dad and buy 25-30 gallons to offset the fuel cost. If not, I'll just keep buying the orange jug Stihl oil for 12.99


If you are wanting that much I would not chance them having it when you get there. I would pre-order it for in store pickup and pay online


----------



## wildwes (Tuesday at 8:28 AM)

Bill G said:


> If you are wanting that much I would not chance them having it when you get there. I would pre-order it for in store pickup and pay online


Usually that is what I do, I have learned my lesson in the past about driving to stores to make bulk purchases without checking ahead. The closest rural king to me shows no bar oil in stock, but one that is a little further away is well stocked.

Does anyone know how thick the Cam2 is? I like a heavy, thick oil, even in the winter, as it doesn't get cold enough here to need winter weight oils.


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Tuesday at 11:05 AM)

wildwes said:


> Usually that is what I do, I have learned my lesson in the past about driving to stores to make bulk purchases without checking ahead. The closest rural king to me shows no bar oil in stock, but one that is a little further away is well stocked.
> 
> Does anyone know how thick the Cam2 is? I like a heavy, thick oil, even in the winter, as it doesn't get cold enough here to need winter weight oils.


So I was going to reply last night but decided not to.

The cam2 all season is the thickest bar oil I have ever used. I get it on sale for 8.99 gallon and quarter on sale. Well I did several times, I think I am done with it. In my opinion it’s like a summer weight only oil. I switched to something else now for winter and spring. It might depend on when you cut and how your saw oils what you choose. 

I haven’t been able to use cam2 on my 272xp which I know oils well since it’s needing some tweaks. On my Echo 620, even with the oiler turned up and the Cam2 I was getting hardly any oil splatter from tip revving saw close to a log end. I am running stock 28” bar. May have something to do with it. I opened the oil ports in bar and got a tiny bit better oiling. I then switched to a lighter oil bar far and oiling better than ever. I still want to try a smaller bar to see if I get any changes. This is probably more info than asked but this is my experience. I think it’s probably a fine oil In hot weather. Hope this helps you. Gabriel


----------



## kyle1! (Tuesday at 11:57 AM)

Cam2 is very thick and you can't use it in winter without thinning. I don't cut alot in winter and use Stihl's winter bar oil when I do.


----------



## wildwes (Tuesday at 12:32 PM)

kyle1! said:


> Cam2 is very thick and you can't use it in winter without thinning. I don't cut alot in winter and use Stihl's winter bar oil when I do.



Itasca, which is the oil I normally used in the past, is like that. It is like Karo syrup when it gets cold. I use it in the winter with no issues, and prefer the thicker oil, but I understand why it would not work in colder climates. Our winters here in NC also probably don't average quite as cold as yours in Iowa. Normally I am cutting when it is above freezing, rarely when it is in the 20's.


----------



## Zaedock (Tuesday at 12:49 PM)

There is a farm store called Runnings down near my daughters house in Putnam, CT. They have gallons of Harvest King B&C oil for $9.99/ea.
It seems to work just as well as anything else I've used.


----------



## quahog (Tuesday at 1:14 PM)

david newbie said:


> my bad, just checked and it's also gone up a lot, might be cheaper if your Walmart carries it



Walmart is 13.97 for Black Max now. I picked up a few gallons a couple months ago for $9.94.

Just scanned one of the UPCs.


----------



## quahog (Tuesday at 1:17 PM)

Zaedock said:


> There is a farm store called Runnings down near my daughters house in Putnam, CT. They have gallons of Harvest King B&C oil for $9.99/ea.
> It seems to work just as well as anything else I've used.




If you're closer to NH than CT, there are a couple Runnings in SW NH so you can avoid the sales tax. I'm never that far south, so I haven't been in though.


----------



## Bill G (Tuesday at 1:52 PM)

quahog said:


> If you're closer to NH than CT, there are a couple Runnings in SW NH so you can avoid the sales tax. I'm never that far south, so I haven't been in though.


I am not at all familiar with New Hampshire laws. How is it you can avoid the sales tax? Here we are farm tax exempt but lubricants do not qualify.


----------



## quahog (Tuesday at 2:50 PM)

Bill G said:


> I am not at all familiar with New Hampshire laws. How is it you can avoid the sales tax? Here we are farm tax exempt but lubricants do not qualify.




NH has no sales tax or income tax. The king gets his cut in other ways.

It does have an oil tax which is $0.02 per gallon for automotive oil, so it really depends how a store categorizes B&C oil.


----------



## Bill G (Tuesday at 3:02 PM)

quahog said:


> NH has no sales tax or income tax. The king gets his cut in other ways.
> 
> It does have an oil tax which is $0.02 per gallon for automotive oil, so it really depends how a store categorizes B&C oil.


Thank you for that information. From your post I somewhat thought that might be true but I am glad to hear it from someone there that knows. I do not want to derail the thread but I do have to ask without sales tax or income tax how does your state generate revenue. I surely hope it is not all through real estate property taxes or personal property taxes.


----------



## quahog (Tuesday at 3:14 PM)

Bill G said:


> Thank you for that information. From your post I somewhat thought that might be true but I am glad to hear it from someone there that knows. I do not want to derail the thread but I do have to ask without sales tax or income tax how does your state generate revenue. I surely hope it is not all through real estate property taxes or personal property taxes.



Property tax, excise tax from vehicles, and a restaurant tax is what primarily affects us mortals. The state also owns the liquor industry here and pulls in a ton of cash with its lower prices--lots of out of state business.

Property tax is highly variable from town to town and has many loopholes particularly for owners of over 10 acres. We have a program called "Current Use" where larger parcel owners are incentivized for keeping it green. I paid <$40 last year for almost 40 acres. I'm having a house built on it now, so I have to take aprox 2 acres out of CU for the homesite. I'll pay a slight penalty(10% value) for the tax status change, then normal property tax on that portion and the improvements, but still have about 38 acres of usable land getting the discount.


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Tuesday at 3:35 PM)

kyle1! said:


> Cam2 is very thick and you can't use it in winter without thinning. I don't cut alot in winter and use Stihl's winter bar oil when I do.


Didn’t realize you were a fellow Iowan. We live closer to hwy 30 and 71. Are their any regional get togethers?


----------



## Zaedock (Tuesday at 5:04 PM)

quahog said:


> If you're closer to NH than CT, there are a couple Runnings in SW NH so you can avoid the sales tax. I'm never that far south, so I haven't been in though.


Yep! - Hinsdale and Claremont. I try to stop in if we take the ATV's up for a ride at Pisgah or the Claremont rail trail.


----------



## Poulan Hunter (Tuesday at 11:51 PM)

The local farm stores here are 8.99 a gallon for their brands. Harvest King at Rural King and Tsc’s brand. I have used them both a lot but have not bought any since the price went up from 2 for $10 and 5.99. The price is just getting crazy and I’m still sitting on 12 gallons.


----------



## Bill G (Wednesday at 12:28 AM)

quahog said:


> Property tax, excise tax from vehicles, and a restaurant tax is what primarily affects us mortals. The state also owns the liquor industry here and pulls in a ton of cash with its lower prices--lots of out of state business.
> 
> Property tax is highly variable from town to town and has many loopholes particularly for owners of over 10 acres. We have a program called "Current Use" where larger parcel owners are incentivized for keeping it green. I paid <$40 last year for almost 40 acres. I'm having a house built on it now, so I have to take aprox 2 acres out of CU for the homesite. I'll pay a slight penalty(10% value) for the tax status change, then normal property tax on that portion and the improvements, but still have about 38 acres of usable land getting the discount.


In Illinois you will add zeroes to that $40,,several


----------



## Bill G (Wednesday at 12:30 AM)

IntegrityCarpentry said:


> Didn’t realize you were a fellow Iowan. We live closer to hwy 30 and 71. Are their any regional get togethers?


There are a ton of very fine folks around you and been many GTG's close to you for years. I went to may of the early ones. The closest was around Indianola if I remember right.


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Wednesday at 1:10 AM)

Bill G said:


> There are a ton of very fine folks around you and been many GTG's close to you for years. I went to may of the early ones. The closest was around Indianola if I remember right.


I think that would be valuable to go to. What are they like? Any coming up that you know of? Btw I think I am holding off on any saw purchases. I had a client stiff me for quite a bit.


----------



## Bill G (Wednesday at 1:15 AM)

IntegrityCarpentry said:


> ........... I had a client stiff me for quite a bit.


Been there.....way too many times


----------



## Bill G (Wednesday at 1:17 AM)

IntegrityCarpentry said:


> I think that would be valuable to go to. What are they like? Any coming up that you know of? Btw I think I am holding off on any saw purchases. I had a client stiff me for quite a bit.


This was the last that I know of but I have not went in years.






2022 iowa gtg


gtg will be held on april 22&23




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## Bill G (Wednesday at 1:24 AM)

This was one in Indianola but I was not there so I need to look at my geography a bit. 






Iowa 2015 Fall GTG (October 17, 2015)


On our way. Struggle got lost at a pick. Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## Bill G (Wednesday at 1:29 AM)

An older one






Iowa Fall 2012 GTG


intrested pending date of conception inception what ever you call it:msp_unsure: Well I certainly hope the term you are looking for is...parturition. Inception and conception will be long gone by the time you get to parturition. If that isn't the term you are looking for, I don't think...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## wildwes (Wednesday at 8:33 AM)

Poulan Hunter said:


> The local farm stores here are 8.99 a gallon for their brands. Harvest King at Rural King and Tsc’s brand. I have used them both a lot but have not bought any since the price went up from 2 for $10 and 5.99. The price is just getting crazy and I’m still sitting on 12 gallons.



Tractor Supply has gone up to 16.99 for their County Line bar oil here, and it is 15.99 on sale.


----------



## quahog (Wednesday at 3:46 PM)

wildwes said:


> Tractor Supply has gone up to 16.99 for their County Line bar oil here, and it is 15.99 on sale.



Ouch. That's what I primarily use. It was $11 something on sale just last summer.


----------



## lee_the_wyrm (Wednesday at 10:49 PM)

Used canola/vegetable oil in my saw for the last 20 cords and it worked great. Doesn't seem to gum up in the cold and wasn't too thin in the summer. Bought it on mega-clearance.


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Thursday at 1:27 AM)

wildwes said:


> Usually that is what I do, I have learned my lesson in the past about driving to stores to make bulk purchases without checking ahead. The closest rural king to me shows no bar oil in stock, but one that is a little further away is well stocked.
> 
> Does anyone know how thick the Cam2 is? I like a heavy, thick oil, even in the winter, as it doesn't get cold enough here to need winter weight oils.


So, after today I have a mildly different view on cam2. A bottle was purchased on closeout by someone, and it did not seem as thick. Not sure if it’s a bit warmer or changing formulas. Since with tax it’s 6.83 per gallon (1.25 gallon jugs), I encouraged him to buy the rest on the shelf and the thicker ones he could wait till warmer weather to use. Maybe when I purchased it it was the summer “all season” and now it’s winter “all season”.

The Harvest King bar oil seems like decent winter oil. Though I personally have a bunch of Canola besides the cam2 “glop” ,( I got months ago that is super thick)I won’t be using for multiple months.


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Thursday at 1:31 AM)

lee_the_wyrm said:


> Used canola/vegetable oil in my saw for the last 20 cords and it worked great. Doesn't seem to gum up in the cold and wasn't too thin in the summer. Bought it on mega-clearance.


How cold have you used it? For me It seems to congeal somewhere between 10 f and -5f depending on brand and how they formulated it. I will be retesting with a third brand when it gets cold. Also this is just setting in a jug. In a warm saw, with bottles kept warmer it would probably be fine in cold but haven’t gotten that far yet.


----------



## Bill G (Thursday at 2:07 AM)

IntegrityCarpentry said:


> How cold have you used it? For me It seems to congeal somewhere between 10 f and -5f depending on brand and how they formulated it. I will be retesting with a third brand when it gets cold. Also this is just setting in a jug. In a warm saw, with bottles kept warmer it would probably be fine in cold but haven’t gotten that far yet.


Heck -5F Spring is here....  you are enjoying this mud are you not?????


----------



## lee_the_wyrm (Thursday at 2:09 AM)

IntegrityCarpentry said:


> How cold have you used it? For me It seems to congeal somewhere between 10 f and -5f depending on brand and how they formulated it. I will be retesting with a third brand when it gets cold. Also this is just setting in a jug. In a warm saw, with bottles kept warmer it would probably be fine in cold but haven’t gotten that far yet.


Used this jug to about 10F and it ran well, even a little thin. No gumming. Honestly, I kind of prefer that it's lighter than a lot of bar oils and it still lubricates well. I likely go through it a quicker than bar oil but it's cheap and I can use the sawdust in the garden. 
.


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Thursday at 2:28 AM)

Bill G said:


> Heck -5F Spring is here....  you are enjoying this mud are you not?????


It’s nice to be removing layers. Mud not so nice. But I am glad the snow keeps getting absorbed each melt vs just one huge thaw like several years ago. It’s spring mud that has me run all terrain tires on my truck and family 15 passenger van. Just for a mile and a quarter of dirt road plus the driveway…. When it’s bad the tires look like mud….


----------



## Poulan Hunter (Thursday at 11:59 PM)

I was at Menards this evening getting materials and seen that they are now selling Super3 bar oil for 9.99 a gallon. Thought about buying a couple gallons just to try out but just don’t need it right now. I have been well pleased with there premixed 40:1 I have used.


----------



## wildwes (Friday at 7:03 AM)

I stopped by my local Stihl dealer yesterday, their orange jug Stihl oil has jumped from 12.99 to 16.99 since the last time I bought it around a month ago. Maybe the oil I have been buying was from stock they have had on hand, I'm not sure, but my run with cheap stihl oil is over, at least for now. They have another brand, Kinetix, for 9.99 a jug, so I picked a jug up to try. Has anyone else tried it?


----------

